# Mountain Bikes



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a new/used mountain bike to get me fit rather then pay £300+ for a gym membership. Where are the best places to get bikes from, what size frame should I get ( I am 5ft3 ) and what bike rack will fit a Fabia estate 2005?.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Pauls Cycles is a good place to start for a bike and skidrive for the rack
Cheers
AC


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm no great expert and there are a few on here that are, we will all ask the same first question i.e. what is your budget? Always helps if you can test ride a bike or at least get a sit on. it If you buy off the tinternet or buy used off Ebay or similar try and get a look at the model in a shop. I always try and use a local independent bike shop, their knowledge is normally better than that of the larger chain stores, not true of all so word of mouth reccomendation is always helpful.

Having said that Halfords wouldn't normally get tipped as a potential place to buy but a recent review on one of their latest models looks promising.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/fury-10-35495


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

These guys are based in N.Ireland however thy would be one of the largest bike retailers online & ship world wide.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Andy. said:


> These guys are based in N.Ireland however thy would be one of the largest bike retailers online & ship world wide.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


They are on Quidco too :thumb: biggest and usually cheapest (but not always)


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Andy. said:


> These guys are based in N.Ireland however thy would be one of the largest bike retailers online & ship world wide.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


Be careful with these guys as most of the stuff is Euro Spec, any warranty issues and it will have to be sent back to Ireland so could take a while.

My Local Bike Shop price matched my new SRAM XX Groupset with Chainreaction cycles so it's good to build up a relationship.


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.evanscycles.com/

Is another good place,also check out your 'Local Bike Shop'


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Might be a bit late for the OP, but anyone thats interested halfords have 20% off all GT bikes untill tomorrow (22 august)

Brings the cost of a GT Aggressor down to £320.


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe a 'cheap' mountain bike will probably put you off cycling all together, as you won't enjoy it.
Go for a good quality make, and you can still get a decent bike for under £400, such as a Specialized.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Not willing to pay more than £150 for my first bike, once I get into it more I might pay £400+ for it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bradfordfabia said:


> Not willing to pay more than £150 for my first bike, once I get into it more I might pay £400+ for it.


Unless you are extremely lucky you won't get much of a bike for that budget, possibly a stolen one off Gumtree. For a ride to the pub bike ok but for a bike to ride offroad I'd say £150 wasted.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

I won't be doing serious off roading just mainly for the road, but like I said if I find that I enjoy the biking I will get a expensive one.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bradfordfabia said:


> I won't be doing serious off roading just mainly for the road, but like I said if I find that I enjoy the biking I will get a expensive one.


Still say £150 buys you very little, which could have been put towards the better bike should you enjoy the experience, haven't you got someone that will loan you a bike just to see if your'e up for it?


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

I think you may find you don't like the experience, just because it is a £150 bike. 
It's a bit like buying a Reliant Robin instead of an Impreza, to decide if you like driving or not.

As mentioned above, could you borrow one for a few weeks. Alternatively, spend £300 on low mileage 2nd hand one. If you buy wisely, and don't like it, you should be able to sell it on for the same price you paid for it.
Honestly, you could easily spend £2k to £3k for a good bike, but they deem £400 to be 'entry level'. Spend less than that and you'll be wasting your money. Trust us, although a £150 bike may look the same as a more expensive model, it will be nothing like it.
Any decent bike shop should let you test ride a few different bikes. So maybe go and compare for yourself.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Another way to look at it is (assuming you can afford the higher price now)...

If you buy a £150 bike now, after 2 months use it will be worth very little. And a cheapy bike aint a pleasent thing.

If you can spash the cash and get a decent one (like the one in from halfords I posted earlier) there is way more chance you will like it and continue to use it and get your monies worth, or if you decide you want to sell it, it will be worth in the region of £200* if you keep the reciept, costing you about £100. But the halfords one will be much more pleasant thant the cheapie.

*just my estimate going on what they were when I wanted to buy one.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you are determined to go down the £150 route you'd be lucky to pick up something half decent off Ebay, look through your local papers, your local LBS and there is of course Gumtree the magnet for stolen bikes, that's for your conscience to decide, undoubtedly a place for a bargain, this one below would fit the bill perfectly but it wouldn't fiit you.

http://www.gumtree.com/london/72/64421872.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

I paid 500 for a second hand scott genius, albeit very good spec in its day, and i havent ridden a bike for 20 years


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for you comments guys . Spending £400+ on a bike never crossed my mind until I started to read what you had to say. A gym membership would cost £350 or so a year and this could go on for a few years or buy £350 bike and keep it for a 5+ years. Plus the buying of equipment for the bike will still be cheaper then a gym membership. If I do get bored with it I could sell it unlike with a gym membership I would not get any money back.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

bradfordfabia said:


> Plus the buying of equipment for the bike will still be cheaper then a gym membership. If I do get bored with it I could sell it unlike with a gym membership I would not get any money back.


:lol:

just wait till you get the upgrading bug :wave:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

andy monty said:


> :lol:
> 
> just wait till you get the upgrading bug :wave:


I will tell you what my current build is costing me. 4.5k didnt have this as a budget but he ho


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

andy monty said:


> :lol:
> 
> just wait till you get the upgrading bug :wave:


I blame you for what's going on my bike on Wednesday fella (and so does the wife :lol

can't wait though :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bradfordfabia said:


> Thanks for you comments guys . Spending £400+ on a bike never crossed my mind until I started to read what you had to say. A gym membership would cost £350 or so a year and this could go on for a few years or buy £350 bike and keep it for a 5+ years. Plus the buying of equipment for the bike will still be cheaper then a gym membership. If I do get bored with it I could sell it unlike with a gym membership I would not get any money back.


Good man:thumb: The fact your'e honest enough to say it maybe something you get bored with and decide to cash in on your asset, keep it in tip top condition, a mint condition bike and I guess it will still be a fairly new one will attract a far better price. Stick some helicopter tape on the vunerable parts of the frame to prevent chips and scratches, keep all your receipts and give it a clean down after every ride.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

andy monty said:


> :lol:
> 
> just wait till you get the upgrading bug :wave:


I know that bug well!

The only original thing left on my MTB is the frame and headset.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Adam D said:


> I know that bug well!
> 
> The only original thing left on my MTB is the frame and headset.


from Thursday this week it will be ony the frame and seat post that are original on mine :doublesho


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

rinns said:


> Be careful with these guys as most of the stuff is Euro Spec, any warranty issues and it will have to be sent back to Ireland so could take a while.
> 
> My Local Bike Shop price matched my new SRAM XX Groupset with Chainreaction cycles so it's good to build up a relationship.


CRC are based in Northern Ireland so are still part of the UK, posting items back would be the same as buying from any UK online store.

Generally they will ask for photos etc 1st if its a cheaper item for warranty so you may not even need to send the broken item back.


----------

